# Just Curious.



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

How many of you guys absolutely hate Honda's and punks who drive them? Looking for a level of hate (1-10) and why. I'm getting real sick of these pricks who think these pencil rodded shit cans are the best. I've seen several throw rods while trying to race other cars. 
-Autozone mufflers won't make your car fast
-Quit claiming your motor is a Vtec
-Putting on a SIR 2 sticker doen't make you fast
-If you want to go fast, toss the subs out of your trunk
-If you put on a bodykit, at least buy new rims first
-No, your Civic DX won't beat a 1st gen DSM GSX
-Quit trying to race my car, It was T-boned!!!
-My exhaust being loud doesn't mean I want to race
-No, you can't beat the C5!!! Why try
-Buy a real car, or at least one with a B16a
-Does Mommy and Daddy know you're racing their car?
-4 doors are not meant to race
-Buy a 5-speed, not and auto
-LED windshield squirters doesn't mean you have a race car
-Neither does LED tire valve stem caps
-Buy a turbo kit instead of Autozone "rice"
-You flash your cheap ass wannabe HID beams at me one more time, I'm going to kick your ass!!!!
-DO NOT, I repeat DO NOT race a Porsche 944 turbo, or a cop.
-5"5' 110lbs, your not hard, nor is your Civic
-Chicks in Integra's pose only one good use, Bending over and getting screwed, just as you did at the dealership.
-I've met Honda drivers that suck more than a 20G turbo.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i think most of those should be posted in the "bitch session" thread...check it out.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Yeah, I've already been in bitch session, figure I'd start my own thread with about people who hate punks and their wannabe race cars with the "H" badge on it. There are too many ignorant Honda owners in Ohio. Drives me nuts.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

why put them into the catagory "honda owners" if not all them do it. I see just as many ricey nissans / mazdas / DSM's / domestics... the list goes on... dont make it into one group... it makes you look like a fool.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

oh and my level of hate to honda owners is 1 (on 1-10 scale) 1 being lowest. people like you however are higher up on the list... just because somebody buys a honda and swears by it doesnt mean that they are idiots. I talk to my friends who drive honda's about my 1.6 GA like its the best engine in the world... but in actuality it sucks balls. I know people are gonna get mad with me saying that but ya gotta face the facts. All companies make a good engine and a cheaper engine... just like the GA is our cheaper engine honda has its own... just like nissan has a DET, honda has its own. tell a honda owner who is running 10's at the track his car sucks and show up with your ga16i running 17.2 and see what happens


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *-4 doors are not meant to race*


Guess anyone with a B15 SE-R or V-spec should start thinking about a trade in, huh?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

or the new mazda rx8


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *-4 doors are not meant to race *


Agreed. Race cars should have at least 5 doors, as per the following example:










Seriously though, what's the problem with racing a 4 door?


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

You have absolutely clowned yourself son. Please, post another thread so that I may school you once more.


----------



## nissanracer805 (Feb 9, 2003)

this thread is weak


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

what the deal with 4 doors?????????????? someone better tell boostboy his car wasnt a race car


----------



## nissanracer805 (Feb 9, 2003)

dude, any car, with ANY amount of doors with a good engine CAN and prolly will be raced.........2 doors are just sportier, while 4 doors look/are considered grocery getters........but if your car has the go in a 4door, thats all that matters


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

i agree with the "sportier" part, but dont you think a 4 door would be a bit more of a sleeper? considering everyone thinks they are "grocery getters" dont get me wronmg i would like to have a 2 door but i dont.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

seriously I would never CONSIDER getting a 2 door as my daily driver its so much of an inconvenience. 4 doors are more of a sleeper and I think a luxurious looking car is nicer than a sporty looking car.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Alright, agreed. It really doesn't matter how many doors you have. 4 door just tend to be heavier and far from as sporty. And, most of those saying do have to do with any punk, including a kid around here who thinks his 2.2L Ecotec powered Cavalier is god over any car. People like this make those sayings reasonable.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

4 doors? I happen to love 4 door cars! For starters, the sleeper look is a gimme', but in my case the 4dr b12 sentra weighs the same as the 2 door. And given the fact that I am a father of 3, I would hate to have to pull up my driver or passenger seat so that they or anyone I'm transporting can get into the back seat! I wouldn't say my cars (93 Ford taurus SHO, 91 Ford Taurus SHO(2) 90 nissan sentra sedans, 93 Hyundai Elantra and 89 Hyundai Excel Sedan) are race cars. But I would say line up against either one of them and I'll make it worth your while


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

That 2.2 Ecotec is a pretty nice engine with good potential. I'm interested to see what people can make out of it--especially with the amount of factory backing it has.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Actually, the 2.2 Ecotec is a shitload better than the 2.4 Quadfour motor. Example, the 700+hp Ecotec powered drag Cavalier. Could be better from the factory, but it still is pretty damn good stock. I'm just saying a supercharged, re-chipped Cavalier doesn't make it god. I never looked into it, but do they make superchargers for them?
BTW, the 4 door B12 weighs the same as the 2 door? That just seems odd to me. By how many cars you have, I really hate to see your insurance payments


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

hell there's nothing wrong with a four door because i have a four door i save over $30 a month on insurance for gas and other shit. and as for an auto sure i would rather have a five speed but i can't drive stick till i have knee surgery and if i want to race my auto 4 door i don't think that you are going to stop me. and besides if i'm going to race it's going to be with something in my class. ie an auto honda dx


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> By how many cars you have, I really hate to see your insurance payments


 $$$$$'s is not the issue, but it's a pretty penny. I'm trying to currently reduce the stockpile because it's pretty hard for two people to drive six cars LMAO. But hell, we have fun trying.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

The GM partsbin has a supercharger for the Ecotec.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

For a supercharged Cavalier, It seemed rather slow. My brother-in-law is getting a Cavalier and has plans for FI. He is in the Army(going to Turkey shortly) so he is going to have money to bring out it's potential. I can't wait to see what it can do. As for six cars, hell, you can drive a different car almost everyday  Not to many people can claim they can do that. Yeah it probably is a pretty penny. I know Allstate saw the motherload when I got my Eclipse. About $200/month, liability only. My B12 was $160/month, liability only. Should have got cheap insurance, then again, maybe not.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

> I'm just saying a supercharged, re-chipped Cavalier doesn't make it god.


You can do whatever you want to it, it's still a POS Cavalier, even if the motor doesn't self-destruct the body and interior will fall apart before 100,000 miles. A well-performing engine isn't worth that much if your build quality still sucks.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Are the newer ones that bad of quality? I know my sister's 92 had a bad body and shitty interior, but i've never seen a 95-up in rough shape. BTW, I love your car. Never knew thay came with V6's. Hmm, I learn something everyday


----------



## nissanracer805 (Feb 9, 2003)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *For a supercharged Cavalier, It seemed rather slow. My brother-in-law is getting a Cavalier and has plans for FI. He is in the Army(going to Turkey shortly) so he is going to have money to bring out it's potential. I can't wait to see what it can do. As for six cars, hell, you can drive a different car almost everyday  Not to many people can claim they can do that. Yeah it probably is a pretty penny. I know Allstate saw the motherload when I got my Eclipse. About $200/month, liability only. My B12 was $160/month, liability only. Should have got cheap insurance, then again, maybe not. *


damn dude, u pay A LOT for just liability.....i have state farm on full coverage, and i pay about 110 a month....in california!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm only 18, so that's all the more reason to charge more. I have a clean record. Unfortunately, Here in Mansfield alone in the past 3 years, ther have been 3 teenage fatalities due to lack of experience. Unfortunately, one was a friend of mine. She was one week away from graduating Another was my best friend's and brother-in law's life long friend. The teenage driving laws are rough around here, and insurance cost rose alot. People are really shitty drivers around here. There are quite a few fatalities because of car accidents.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

Back to the topic, i hate civics that have APC stickers, a HUGE ASS wing, and a strap on muffler, that try to race everyone. I HATE RICE. Now Sports Compact Car's civic EG is sweat. I just think the Fast and the Furious made things BAD for everyone.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

You're exactly right. Ricers apperently think they're hotshit with APC junk everywhere. Ricers are ignorant and are too lazy to order a catalog or too cheap to get good parts. An APC muffler is probably the most sad $100+ investment. Quit going to Autozone, buy a catalog, get good info and parts, and mod your car until your hearts content. You know what really bothered me yesterday, a Dodge Omni with an APC muffler and APC stickers everywhere. Would someone please slap the shit into these people. APC mufflers will only boost about 5hp. Stickers look gay on a rusted car(another reason mine had none ) If you want a loud car and a significant boost in hp, run straight exhaust(not really illegal in Ohio) or use a high-flow glasspack. They're cheaper($35 installed), louder, sound pretty good, and give better hp.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

"APC mufflers will only boost about 5hp"

if that muffler boosts 5hp then it would be a VERY GOOD 100 dollar investment


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Compared to 10-15 for a $35 glasspack, but I know where your coming from. My whole philosophy is that rice is meant to be eaten nuf said. I'm not the knind of person to "waste" $100 like that. I paid $100 for a full 2 1/4" straight exhaust, and the end result was insane. Well worth it, except cops harassing me. But I had my car inspected afterwards. I ran minimum 95 octane and kept my motor in prime condition, so the emissions were below the maximum allowable limit. A little card kept me out of so many tickets.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

> Are the newer ones that bad of quality? I know my sister's 92 had a bad body and shitty interior, but i've never seen a 95-up in rough shape. BTW, I love your car. Never knew thay came with V6's. Hmm, I learn something everyday


I have several acquaintences with current-generation (95 and up) Cavaliers. Nothing but problems with virtually every part of the car you can think of from the engine to the body to the interior. Poor engineering, shoddy workmanship, plain and simple. Typical of current GM products. Almost everyone I know who owns a late-model GM, be it a Pontiac Grand Prix or a Chevy S10, has had huge problems with it. Their automatic transmissions are particularly awful.

Thanks for the comment on my car. Yeah, the V6 model is pretty rare, they only made it in 87 and 88, about 5000 cars each year, offered in the U.S. market only. Canada didn't even get them. I have a pretty extensive website devoted to the 200SX SE V6, the link is in my sig.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

> "APC mufflers will only boost about 5hp"


When will these ricers figure out that adding a hi-performance muffler on the end of a stock exhaust system will accomplish almost NOTHING?!? A couple hp tops. If you want to gain power by modifying the exhaust you have to go at least as far as the catalytic converter. When I needed a new muffler, I went with a Flowmaster with 2.5" pipe from the cat back. (The biggest I could go without losing low-end torque.) The difference was significant. You do not want to go that big on a 4-banger, though.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

> *I just think the Fast and the Furious made things BAD for everyone. *


I disagree. I think it was pretty bad before the movie because it all inspired the movie. However, the movie opened the scene up to a whole lot more people and gave them so bad ideas.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Wont Be Beat.u got some smart posts out there.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

HE_HE_HE Won't be beat, you've been called out!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Handles yo' bit-niz, homey


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Did I miss something?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Apparently, I'd tell you, but im lost, too.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

I guess Nascar and the Aussie V8 supercars have to be banded since they run 4 doors. 2 of out the 3 manufacturers that run in Nascar are running 4 door bodies. I really don't watch Nascar. All the cars are the same it seems like.

There nothing wrong with HONDAS!!! I own one and it will probably eat your car. OH wait its a 90 b12 I wont even bother!!! Sorry being a beetch. My ex had a Black 2 door B12 and got 240,000 miles out of it.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Not to mention the USTCC, BTCC, ETCC, JTCC, and all the other Touring Car Championships, as well as the Australian Super Car series.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> My ex had a Black 2 door B12 and got 240,000 miles out of it.


 I can make that b12 and it's owner a star in my movies I got jokes....hehehehehehe


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

My main problem with 4 doors as stated previous was the sportyness. Sure they can make great sleepers, but most weigh too damn much. As for NASCAR, well, I hate NASCAR. It;s my opinion and i'm sticking to it. I took my B12 over a 88 Trans Am with a 350 in it. I was never too fond of V8's. As for Aussie V8 cars, I don't live in Austrailia, so frankly I don't give a rat's ass. Don't underestimate B12's and a great driver. Anyway, your Honda will not eat my car, unfortunately, the junkyard shredder already has. Keep the smart ass replies coming everyone.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Every post has to be a rip at me. I see how it is. Duely noted.

The problem with 4 door cars is not weight because in most racing series, balast must be added to meet the minimum weight requirements anyway. The problem is chassis regidity. It is solved when the car is made very light and a $10,000 titanium roll cage is welded into it. ;-)


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> * You know what really bothered me yesterday, a Dodge Omni with an APC muffler and APC stickers everywhere. Would someone please slap the shit into these people. *


I hope the only reason you want to slap the shit out of this guy is because of the APC stickers. I think its stupid too. But dont dog the guy for driving an Omni. Yeah, most of them look like ass. But my buddy has an '86 GLH-T that "goes like hell". He has put a little money in it and it runs high 13's. (Without decals) The only problem with them is that they are ugly (Sorry Brian) and have torque steer out the ass. But what can you expect from a FWD car with that much power.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

I've seen a totally stock Dodge Spirit run low 12's. It owned a Supra TT in the other lane.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *My main problem with 4 doors as stated previous was the sportyness. Sure they can make great sleepers, but most weigh too damn much. As for NASCAR, well, I hate NASCAR. It;s my opinion and i'm sticking to it. I took my B12 over a 88 Trans Am with a 350 in it. I was never too fond of V8's. As for Aussie V8 cars, I don't live in Austrailia, so frankly I don't give a rat's ass. Don't underestimate B12's and a great driver. Anyway, your Honda will not eat my car, unfortunately, the junkyard shredder already has. Keep the smart ass replies coming everyone. *


LOL!! Thanks I needed a laugh this morning. It will be along time before the Junkyard shredder eats my Honda. Its eaten my old 98 Subaru Impreza 2.5 RS because of an accident. I hate Nascar too. Its a ******* sport. The driver of the 88 Trans Am must be a bad driver or a total idiot. Was it an auto? What have you done or did do to the B12 for mods?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Actually, I was refering to purchasing the Trans Am. I didn't like American Iron, so I bought the B12. My mods were simple, stripped interior(until winter came), open intake, open headers(until $150 fine) and the best fuel I could find. Ran fine until some old bastard hit me, it's junkyard food now. As for NASCAR, 'oooh, look, I can drive around a hugh fuckin' oval!' I stick to CART of SCCA racing, those take real skill. As for that Dodge Omni, it was just a base 2.2 model. Slow as hell, however, i'm well aware of the GHL turbo and the Spirit turbo. A kid at school had a Spirit turbo, but junked it once the turbo blew.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

They were 3.0 V6's as well.

Actually, going around a circle at 180mph is very difficult although it is boring as hell to watch.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Never seen one with a 3.0 in it. NASCAR is boring to watch, but I think it takes less skill to turn around a oval at 180 than blazing though a street course at times breaking 200.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

I have a 85 Camaro IROCZ in my garage taken up space. I bought it to restore it. I'm hoping to have it on the road by this summer. I'm thinking of selling the iroc and the lude and buying either a 97 240sx or a M3.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *They were 3.0 V6's as well.
> 
> Actually, going around a circle at 180mph is very difficult although it is boring as hell to watch. *


What had 3.0 v6?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

An IROC is the only American car i'll ever buy. Thought about it, but I never see them with manual trannys. I won't drive another auto after my DSM had one.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *An IROC is the only American car i'll ever buy. Thought about it, but I never see them with manual trannys. I won't drive another auto after my DSM had one. *


Mine has a auto and its crap. I drove a 92 Z28 with the 350 and a 5 spd. I thought it was nice. My boss drives and tracks a 2000 Trans Am WS6 and he blew the auto and installed the 6 spd into it. The car is sick.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

My grandfather had a mint condition 90 IROC auto, but with a 500hp LT-1 in it, the auto didn't matter To bad he sold it for a '01 Cadillac Elderado.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> I've seen a totally stock Dodge Spirit run low 12's. It owned a Supra TT in the other lane.


I believe I've seen this video. I also saw a video of a Dodge Caravan smoking a Z28, I have no idea how but it was some funny shit.

I find the whole Honda bashing old, yes it is fun to poke fun at the Civic riceboys but it isn't Honda's fault. Honda is making a shitload of money off of riceboys and I'm sure Nissan would love to get their fingers into the market. It bothers me when people talk about car companies like some moral debate, Honda and Nissan both want to make money, if that means selling 'ricey' cars then so be it.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Well said. Y'all are actually changing the way I view things, keep it up. Everyone says I need some sort of change in my life. As for the Caravan, belive it or not, some of the early 90's had the Mitsubishi 4g63 motor. My uncle had one, but he said it was utter shit. Then again, that motor crammed in the front of a mini-van would be a pain in the ass to work on too.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

> *What had 3.0 v6? *


Dodge Spirits and Plymouth Acclaims.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Is that Mistu 4g63 the 3.0-liter SOHC V6? That was the engine in the 88 Voyager my parent's used to have (went through 3 sets of headgaskets in 110,000 miles). That same engine was also in my father's 92 LeBaron Sedan, and it was also used in Spirits, Acclaims, Daytonas, Shadows, and the Sundance-based Plymouth Dusters of the early '90s.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

nhblk03ser said:


> *I drove a 92 Z28 with the 350 and a 5 spd. I thought it was nice. *


No you didn't...there's no such thing.

The 5 speed ONLY came on the 5.0L's (305's). They WERE very fast though......almost as fast as the 5.7L autos.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

maybe the guy put in a stick. you weren''t there with the guy so how would you know if the guy drove an auto or not?

and some of those crazy ass caravans had 4wd and a turbo that would be fucking sweet to rally. i'm not sure if a model had both thought if it did i would buy one tomorrow and demo it in our monthly demo derbies at my friends farm.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> monthly demo derbies


 And you guys have them monthly, Sheesh!


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

BIGBULS said:


> *No you didn't...there's no such thing.
> 
> The 5 speed ONLY came on the 5.0L's (305's). They WERE very fast though......almost as fast as the 5.7L autos. *


The 92 Z I drove has the 1le race package. Corvette brakes, lighten body, 5 spd, and acouple of other things on it. Very fast in the straights and in the curves. Its sitting in my uncle's garage. And it has a 350 with the t-5 5spd. It was a special option for SCCA racers. My uncle bought the car 5 years ago from a race team who used the car for practice laps. A guy at my work has a 92 RS with the 305 and 5spd tranny.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

tsi200sx said:


> *Is that Mistu 4g63 the 3.0-liter SOHC V6? That was the engine in the 88 Voyager my parent's used to have (went through 3 sets of headgaskets in 110,000 miles). That same engine was also in my father's 92 LeBaron Sedan, and it was also used in Spirits, Acclaims, Daytonas, Shadows, and the Sundance-based Plymouth Dusters of the early '90s. *


No, the 4g63 is a 16valve DOHC 2.0L, same motor used in the 1st gen DSM's and 2nd gen turbo DSM's. His was the only I've ever seen with one. It constantally blew headgaskets and eventually the timing belt broke. The 3.0L SOHC V6 is also used in the Dynasty. A good friend has one. No problems with the motor, just the tranny.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

The 4g63 is also the motor in the 2nd gen Eclipse, Mirage, and Lancer. It also powers a few Korean cars too. I was told that the Elantra has a version of this motor.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

The elantra uses the 4G67 which is the 1.8 version and it moves my elantra very well.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

boost_boy said:


> *The elantra uses the 4G67 which is the 1.8 version and it moves my elantra very well. *


You know what the hp is? Is it similar? Wait a sec the Mirage has the 4g67 too. Sorry


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

The 4g67 is rated at 95hp. The 2nd gen DSM's also used the Chrystler 420a motor in the non-turbos. The turbos got the 4g63t


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Mitsubishi has SOHC and DOHC of both the 4G67 and the 4G63. My engine puts out 125hp and think torque is around 118 ft/lbs.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *Mitsubishi has SOHC and DOHC of both the 4G67 and the 4G63. My engine puts out 125hp and think torque is around 118 ft/lbs. *


The 4g67 is SOHC only. You probibly have a 1.8L version of the 4g63. The 4g67 is a rather weak motor.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

It's jap spec and they are tagged as 4G67 (all of them)!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Thanks for the clarity. Mitsubishi was never one of the smarter car makers


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I don't know about them not being smart, they sure as hell get rich off the other car manufacturers including nissan and possibly is the richest Asian car manufacturer.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Yeah, thats true., but most of their motor are garbage if you forget one small routine maintenace. I can see how they got rich off of dodge and Hyundai, but how Nissan?


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

boost_boy said:


> *I don't know about them not being smart, they sure as hell get rich off the other car manufacturers including nissan and possibly is the richest Asian car manufacturer. *


Mitsubishi has been around a lot longer the Nissan or Honda.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

They sell all their asses electrical components I think they are very smart! And true indeed, forget about that timing belt or don't change the tensioner when changing the belt and you are in for an expensive engine failure.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

boost_boy said:


> *They sell all their asses electrical components I think they are very smart! And true indeed, forget about that timing belt or don't change the tensioner when changine the belt and you are in for an expensive engine failure. *


Sounds like Hondas, VWs, and BMWs.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

nhblk03ser said:


> *The 92 Z I drove has the 1le race package. Corvette brakes, lighten body, 5 spd, and acouple of other things on it. Very fast in the straights and in the curves. Its sitting in my uncle's garage. And it has a 350 with the t-5 5spd. It was a special option for SCCA racers. My uncle bought the car 5 years ago from a race team who used the car for practice laps. A guy at my work has a 92 RS with the 305 and 5spd tranny. *


Hmmm...the info I have (Camaro Technical Database...... http://www.f-body.org/tech/tech.htm ) indicates that NO 1LE 5.7L cars had the 5 speed (from the factory). BUT....... I DO know that the swap is very possible, as the 350ci Chevy crate motors bolt right up to the T-5 as the engine is virtually identical to the 305ci TPI. In fact it's VERY hard to tell them apart at a glance.

Still, whether it's a 5.0L or a 5.7L with a swap, they are VERY fast and handle a LOT better than they are given credit for........fun cars.........just DON'T trailbrake into a corner


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

My 85 IROCZ has the 305 with the 700r4 and it seems slow to my uncles 92 Z28. I'm on f-body. org too. Not as much as I 'm on here. It could be a swap.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

yeah boost MONTHLY well in the summer any ways. If you got a prob with that were gonna have to race, you better get a new pair of nikes cause i'm going to smoke you, unless there those boing one then i'm fucked


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I'm going shopping now See you this summer..............


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

ah fuck i'm going truck shopping now maybe i'll pick up a lifter pathfinder


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *They sell all their asses electrical components I think they are very smart! And true indeed, forget about that timing belt or don't change the tensioner when changing the belt and you are in for an expensive engine failure. *


Been there, done that As for their electrical components, they are pretty much junks. Example their MAF and ECU's. All problems with their cars can relate back to a electrical system malfuntion. Can't seem to figure out why companies still buy their shit. BTW, their TV's are pretty good. My family had one that lasted 15 years. I split it apart, and voula, Mitsu Electronics everywhere.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

> *My family had one that lasted 15 years. I split it apart, and voula, Mitsu Electronics everywhere. *


So whats the problem? 15 years isnt enough of a lifespan for you? I've had a Mitsu TV since 92 and it works perfectly.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

No, your misunderstanding a bit. I was surprised. Thats the best TV weve ever had. If I could, I'd get another. I just think the elctronics in their car should be up to par as with their other electronic appliances.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Actuall, the electronics aren't so bad, it's just where the positioned them. That catch all the moisture from the AC which eventually causes you some grief. I had an alternator that pumped out 25+ volts and you can hear my ecu scream before whatever it was in there blew up and smoked out the car. So I got another ECU and it did the same thing. So I got a 3rd ecu and quickly tested the voltage at the battery and it was 25volts at idle and when you step on the gas 25, 28, 33, 37 etc,etc. that explains why the car didn't burn it's ecu at idle, but the minute I took the car for a test spin "Pooooof".


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Here is another example of their bad electronics/placement. It is most common in the 1st generation AWD turbos. The main wiring harness actually starts melting, and it either catches fire or gets hot enough to causes the fuel return line right by it to ignite. Bye Bye car. There have been several guys at dsmtalk.com to loose their car like this.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Shouldnt there be a recall if the problem is that serious?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Just as the crankwalk issue with the 2nd gen cars with 7 bolt motor and the timing belt auto tensioners, there wasn't enough proof to justify recalling all of those cars. I has been tried several times. Mitsu still won't institute a recall.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Like i posted, mitsubishi's problems all begin with the one thing that generates and regulates the power "the Alternator". My Elantra used to melt wires and knock out the Alternator. I did a fix to that and no fuss within the last two years.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

The wires that burn have to do with the power transistor unit.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Mine was the alternator wires.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

**** all these other cars its all about SKYLINES!!!~!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

tsi200sx said:


> *I have several acquaintences with current-generation (95 and up) Cavaliers. Nothing but problems with virtually every part of the car you can think of from the engine to the body to the interior. Poor engineering, shoddy workmanship, plain and simple. Typical of current GM products. Almost everyone I know who owns a late-model GM, be it a Pontiac Grand Prix or a Chevy S10, has had huge problems with it. Their automatic transmissions are particularly awful.
> 
> Thanks for the comment on my car. Yeah, the V6 model is pretty rare, they only made it in 87 and 88, about 5000 cars each year, offered in the U.S. market only. Canada didn't even get them. I have a pretty extensive website devoted to the 200SX SE V6, the link is in my sig. *



my neighbor has a 2 speed powerglide attached to 468 big block in a 73 vega that runs 9s and his dad has a 67 gto with the same set up that runs 11sand they dont have any problems with them.i myself has had plenty of turbo 350s and 400s and a 200r4 and never had any problems out of them


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

nissan_lover_fla_954 said:


> ***** all these other cars its all about SKYLINES!!!~!!!!!!!!! *


Can I please bitch slap the newbie??? What the hell is he talking about. I take it is that all other cars besides Skylines don't matter.

BTW, the DSM's are the power transister wires. Your alternator problem seems rather odd. Alterantor wires, man, what a weird problem.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Can I please bitch slap the newbie???


 Go for it


> What the hell is he talking about.


 He's talking about PS2 and his adventures


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

nissan_lover_fla_954 said:


> ***** all these other cars its all about SKYLINES!!!~!!!!!!!!! *


SLAP!!!

Why is he talking about his adventures on his PS2? Did I miss something here???


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

> my neighbor has a 2 speed powerglide attached to 468 big block in a 73 vega that runs 9s and his dad has a 67 gto with the same set up that runs 11sand they dont have any problems with them.i myself has had plenty of turbo 350s and 400s and a 200r4 and never had any problems out of them


I said _current_ GM Products. Though the Vega was voted one of the Worst Cars of the 20th Century by CarTalk listeners.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

tsi200sx said:


> *I said current GM Products. Though the Vega was voted one of the Worst Cars of the 20th Century by CarTalk listeners. *


i have several friends who has late model chevys and they have had no problems out of them (engine or tranny).the only time i can remember any of them taking their cars to the shop was in a ford truck the cfab came loose from the frame.my neighbors vega is ugly but you ought to here it run


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

<tsi200sx> is referring to newer chevys, mainly the 4 and 6 cylinder vehicles that are FWD, i.e.> Cavaliers, Sunfires. In general, GM seems so rely on "Product Obsolesence". Make um to break, so you can make more money, or people buy newer stuff. Most Americans don't know this process has been used since post-WWII. It's how we keep revenu up for auto makers.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

oh ok everyone i know mnows that imports make better 4 cylinders. come to think of it in the crowd i run with i am the only one with an import but they dont give me any shit about it they give respect where it is due


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

I thought you guys might find this interesting.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHHAHA  I say give him his balls back and make him a mod for showing us this crazy shiz-nit! It would cure the lack of torque in the honda camp "that's for sure". This is funny WBB I'll give you two thumbs up on this post!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Hmmm, the handling and style of Honda, throw in a Mitsu powerplant, and voila, sweet car He did a beautiful job on the car, except the pick of the rear wing, UGLY!! I'd like to know how long it took to complete, what damn language it's in(Crylic?), and what car did the intakew manifold come from? I give it:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Its Siamese.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

What country speaks Siamese?? China, Korea?? I thought Siamese was only a type of cat.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

People in Siam speak Siamese--otherwise known as Thailand.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

i thought it thailand they spoke thai...


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Same thing.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *People in Siam speak Siamese--otherwise known as Thailand. *


Pointless info tid-bits I learn everyday.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Test a roo.


----------

